# R.I.P my beautiful baby python



## Ourpetz (Jul 16, 2010)

R.I.P Freya my beautiful baby royal python, just when we thought she was doing so well in her recovery.

Freya was a victim of snake mites, and because of this she refused to eat anything, i feel i was lied to as to the time she had last eaten as pythons can survive a long time without food, Odin our other python has still not eaten and i fear him ending up the same way. seems a trip to the vets is in order?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Ourpetz said:


> R.I.P Freya my beautiful baby royal python, just when we thought she was doing so well in her recovery.
> 
> Freya was a victim of snake mites, and because of this she refused to eat anything, i feel i was lied to as to the time she had last eaten as pythons can survive a long time without food, Odin our other python has still not eaten and i fear him ending up the same way. seems a trip to the vets is in order?


  did you take the baby to the vets? definately take the other one.. good luck and i hope things are ok with odin.


----------



## Ourpetz (Jul 16, 2010)

i wasnt expecting anything to happen to her, after all it been by my calculations only 2 months since she had eaten, the mites looked like they had cleared up and it was feed day the next day. did the usual routine to find one of our animals had died, shame really she was a bit agressive but a beauty none the less.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry to hear this


----------



## jue3487 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ourpetz said:


> R.I.P Freya my beautiful baby royal python, just when we thought she was doing so well in her recovery.
> 
> Freya was a victim of snake mites, and because of this she refused to eat anything, i feel i was lied to as to the time she had last eaten as pythons can survive a long time without food, Odin our other python has still not eaten and i fear him ending up the same way. seems a trip to the vets is in order?



u got the royal pythons from me and my partner, we did not lie to you when we said when they both was last fed, we told you that the small one had been assist fed by us as it hadnt eaten the time we had it, we was very honest with you when you came to look at them, both snakes looked very healthy (apart from the mites) when you took them


----------



## jue3487 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ourpetz said:


> i wasnt expecting anything to happen to her, after all it been by my calculations only 2 months since she had eaten, the mites looked like they had cleared up and it was feed day the next day. did the usual routine to find one of our animals had died, shame really she was a bit agressive but a beauty none the less.



how can u possibly calculate 2 months since the snake was fed?????


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

jue3487 said:


> u got the royal pythons from me and my partner, we did not lie to you when we said when they both was last fed, we told you that the small one had been assist fed by us as it hadnt eaten the time we had it, we was very honest with you when you came to look at them, both snakes looked very healthy (apart from the mites) when you took them


Why would you sell a none feeding hatchling with mites???


----------



## jue3487 (Jun 7, 2010)

ink&reps said:


> Why would you sell a none feeding hatchling with mites???


He had the choice when he came to look at the royal pythons, i didnt force the sale, he had the choice, we was only selling them due to space i had my sister and my young nephew moved in, we sold them with the mite treatment, and we also told him that the younger one had been assist fed and the older one had fed on it own, we was very honest with him about it, so he had the choice


----------

